# Hotsling or Kangaroo Korner?



## Earthy Birthy (Sep 26, 2004)

I am trying to decide which pouch to order for the new baby. Dh really wants the OJ Adjustable Fleece Pouch because he works for an arena football team whose colors are orange/black.







It only comes in M and XL though, and we both measure L. How adjustable are they?

I like the Hotslings pouches, but dh thinks that they are a little too "feminine" for his macho self.







This one is my favorite--Poppy Print Fleece, but since it will be getting warmer here soon, maybe I should look at the Stretch Cotton pouches???

Any feedback from those of you who have BTDT would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## npace19147 (Feb 15, 2005)

IME, pouches are not very adjustable. For them to be comfortable they need to fit very well. Tanya at KK has great customer service - you can email her with your dimensions and see what she recommends as to sizing, or if she can make/resize one for you in the colors you want.

I have both a KKAFP and a hotsling in cotton stretch and they're both great! The fleece does get very warm though so if you're concerned about that you might be better off with the hotsling. They do come in fairly neutral solids - I think black and khaki - if you want your DH to wear it. I didn't care about that and got it in hot pink - I love it!


----------



## TereasaT (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi Amanda,

I have both a KKAFP and several cotton Hotslings, and I love them both. I don't have a Hotslings fleece pouch.

Both the KKAFP and the Hotslings are both made from 200 wt. Malden Mills fleece, and I must say that the fleece can get pretty warm. As far as adjustability, the KKAFP has 4 rows of snaps. The tightest 2 rows on a size large pouch would be the largest 2 rows on a medium and the largest 2 rows would be the tightest 2 rows on an XL. I find it very adjustable, up to 6 inches which might be very helpful if you are sharing a pouch. You can email Tanya at Kangaroo Korner and see when she might expect another shipment of the OJ.

The Hotslings cotton pouch is wonderful, especially the leg padding. You have to get the perfect size to have it fit comfortably. You and your husband may have the same measurements, but make sure you take into consideration your torso size, your breast size, and how high or low both of you like to carry your babies.I've also found that I've had to downsize my pouch now as I've lost the pregnancy weight and DS takes up less room in the pouch now that his feet are out. I am loving the sateen fabrics. The sateen pouch is very light and has a satiny, smooth feeling. I hear that she may be coming out with some reversible stretch pouches so maybe you could get a feminine print for yourself and a neutral print on the reverse for your husband.

They are both wonderful pouches!

Tereasa


----------



## AnnR33 (Aug 1, 2002)

You "need" both a KKAFP and a cotton stretch Hotslings!








The adjustablility will be great as the baby grows-you can make it a little bigger for a hip carry for example but make it smaller for tight tummy to tummy hold.
But I can't deny I use my Hotslings every day! The cotton stretch is great and you can always get a nuetral color...
I have both KKAFP and the Hotsling fleece and they do get hot when indoors if you'll be using it alot inside. They are great for cool spring weather but you WILL be hot in the summer or inside. I wore my fleece pouch to a big indoor event (not stuffy or hot)with a short sleeve t-shirt and we were both roasting after an hour-just FYI.
You really will enjoy/benefit from both if you can afford both.
Happy shopping
Ann


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

I have both also!!! Both are fleece. I need to get some in cotton as the fleece is warm. Both ladies have AWESOME customer service!!!

They have both helped me with numerous questions. My hotsling was bought on the TP and she still helped me with sizing even though I didn't purchase it from her! She even sent me directions to resize some cotton hotslings an MDC mama was going to give me!!!

Both are great!

Oh and a large KKAFP should fit you and dh, sizing is exactly like pp said.

Good luck!!!


----------

